# Où trouver "Property List Editor" ?



## cookie (24 Août 2005)

Bonjour, 

Je suis entrain d'essayer de créer mon propre Widget (et oui, c'est la mode ;-)).
Seulement, pour créer mon fichier Info.plist j'ai besoin de Property List Editor. Il se trouve parait-il dans /Developer/Applications/Utilities.
Mais je n'ai pas de dossier Developer.


Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'aider ?

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## kisco (24 Août 2005)

salut,

tu as plusieurs possibilités :


Intaller tous les outils développeurs, à partir du CD de Tiger
Utiliser un éditeur de texte quelconque et modifier un fichier .plist existant pour voir la structure
Télécharger juste l'application sur mon site 

télécharger "PLE" 

(je ne le laisserai pas longtemps)


----------



## cookie (24 Août 2005)

Super !
Je viens de télécharger l'application sur ton site.
Un tout grand merci Kisco.


----------



## kathy h (12 Septembre 2005)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> salut,
> 
> tu as plusieurs possibilités :
> 
> ...





dommage j'avais justement besoin de PLE


----------



## kisco (12 Septembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> dommage j'avais justement besoin de PLE


hey du calme!  


c'est bon


----------



## kathy h (12 Septembre 2005)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> hey du calme!
> 
> 
> c'est bon



Merci


----------



## brunitou (23 Mars 2011)

kisco a dit:


> (...)
> Télécharger juste l'application sur mon site
> télécharger "PLE"
> 
> (je ne le laisserai pas longtemps)


Ben, il est encore là en 2011, pas mal qd mm 
Mais bon, déterrage oblige, c'est une appli PPC... zut


----------



## tatouille (24 Mars 2011)

utilise TextWrangler ou install xcode

http://www.barebones.com/products/textwrangler/download.html
http://developer.apple.com/xcode/


----------

